# Je n'arrive plus à télécharger des applis



## Leald (13 Août 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème quand je vais sur l'app store je clique sur une application gratuite j'appuie sur télécharger ét là il y a un problème. 1 Habituellement sa me demande mon mot de passe mais la sa ne me le demande plus.
2 Comment dire sa m'affiche comme quand l'application commence à télécharger mais sa reste gris et rien ne télécharge en dessous c'est marquer " attente " 
3 Je ne peut plus faire de mise à jour non plus.


----------



## Leald (13 Août 2016)

Bon je suis desoler mais mon problème c'est régler tout seul. Plus besoin de m'aider ✋ mais merci


----------

